# woodstock show results



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

hey,

i was wondering if any of you went to the show, and what place did you get?????


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I went, and mookeeman went.

I brough 13 frills for the club
2 homers for open class
1 frill for the open class

I won both open class's since i was the only one with the breed.
I won reserve champion in Old classic frills with the same bird as last year. When i put it up for juniors i got 7th because his frill was abit small.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations, Pigeon lower! Nice going!

Terry


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

How are the results for this time?????


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Yopigeonguy: Just wrote on the wrong thread meant to write on this one---the other one is the Dovecote where I wrote about your winning awards---Sorry---read that one for my message about this one--sorry wrong thread---lol My late husband used to say that I had such a bad sense of direction that if there was a war--they should give me to the enemy--we laugh--and on computers I am the same way...the old one --C.hert


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Huh?


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Good job Pigeon Lower, you wouldn't happen to have any pics of the winners would you????


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Ill try and upload some soon.
Should maybe be some in my links>?


----------

